
Interland – Be A Confident Explorer of the Online World - johnny313
https://beinternetawesome.withgoogle.com/en_us/interland
======
falcor84
Extremely annoying and patronizing. It tries to use game mechanics, but has
the actual ux and moralizing of a bad workplace safety training app.

